# American Original ‘60s Stratocaster Review and NGD



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I had a hankering for a high end, well-built, no frills Strat recently so I started searching. I wanted to keep under $2500 CDN ($2000 USD) so I wasn’t looking into Suhr, Friedman etc. I have a 90s Standard that had Lace Sensors in it for the longest time, recently switched to EMG David Gilmour set. I also have a Deluxe Strat with VIntage Noiseless pickups and a Twin Head HB. 

So I played Professionals, Players, Performers, Originals, etc. I avoided any with ‘non-vintage’ style pickups like Noiseless, and just wanted a great classic Strat. I played back to back, over and over for a month at multiple stores.

I gotta say. The American Originals are a VERY well made guitar. Even unplugged they sound fuller and have more energy vibrating through them that the other lines. The Professional seemed weirdly thin in comparison. I absolutely did not expect that. I wonder if the Original series are how Custom Shop guys are trained or something. They seem a decent step up from the rest of their production series.

So I am the proud owner of an American Original ‘60s Stratocaster. The dealer was nice enough to bring me in 2 brand new ones I could A/B. I took home the one that sounded better unplugged and off I went. I am currently enjoying that lovely nitro smell. Mmmmmmm.

The pickups are great sounding. They have a nice round bottom, and have that great spanky quack too without any harsh highs. I am actually turning up the treble in my amps a bit instead of down for once with single-coils. With my custom Princeton, it is clean tone heaven! 

Anyone have any insight to this series and how they are built?


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Looks awesome @madhermit 
Great review and it sounds as though your patience and your long term commitment to finding a great guitar have paid off. 
I’m on a similar search right now so your posting has given me some factors to consider ...
Thanks


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I find resisting the temptation to plug it in has paid off a few times now. Keeps me focused on the feel and the overall build. Having an enabling dealer who brings in a couple for me helps a lot too though!

Good luck with your search @Bullet


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats!

Turning two players into one original is tempting, except then I have no backup haha. And no humbucker.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Budda said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Turning two players into one original is tempting, except then I have no backup haha. And no humbucker.


Do it!
I used to play with a guy that could change a broken string on his strat while singing and get it up and tuned in less than half a song. He didn’t need no stinking backup! Learn to do that! 

Now the no humbucker thing will just have to serve as motivation to save up for another!


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

congrats, yup, those AO seem pretty consistently nice ringers. great looking gtr, enjoy it well !


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice, congrats on your new Strat! I just played a candy apple red one this morning and it was pretty nice. I have the AO 50s Strat and I preferred the fatter neck, although the 60s still has a fuller neck than the Pros do. I could see having a 50s and a 60s, just to cover the bases


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

2 tone burst and small head stock....Drool worthy.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

jdto said:


> Very nice, congrats on your new Strat! I just played a candy apple red one this morning and it was pretty nice. I have the AO 50s Strat and I preferred the fatter neck, although the 60s still has a fuller neck than the Pros do. I could see having a 50s and a 60s, just to cover the bases


50s and 60s Strat and Tele of course. To cover the bases


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

madhermit said:


> The American Originals are a VERY well made guitar. Even unplugged they sound fuller and have more energy vibrating through them that the other lines. The Professional seemed weirdly thin in comparison.


I was recently on a Strat quest, and indeed the American Orignal is very nice. I played a number of American Pro Strats as well, and I will say that some are better than others. I really wanted to like a Lake Placid Blue one that I tried (one of my favourite colours!), but it just didn’t seem that great. And then I played one that I fell in love with that was not one of my favourite colours (sunburst, but it’s growing on me). It was new but from very early in the American Pro production run (must have been lost in the back of the shop or something), and I don’t know if they made the early ones better to make a great impression of the new line, or if they do just generally vary in quality a fair bit. But there are some great American Pros and some so-so ones.

Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

madhermit said:


> Do it!
> I used to play with a guy that could change a broken string on his strat while singing and get it up and tuned in less than half a song. He didn’t need no stinking backup! Learn to do that!
> 
> Now the no humbucker thing will just have to serve as motivation to save up for another!


We're hard on our gear, and I have bad luck. Backups are necessary haha.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I have read some people account for the tonal diff between the AO and Pro as the AO has lower mass truss rod and tuners. 
Something else that makes it harder to compare is the AO comes with 10-46, and the Pro 9-42. I’m not a fan of 9s, but it is such an easy change I don’t really care, other than I could get mislead just by heavier strings on one and not the other when comparing.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

madhermit said:


> 50s and 60s Strat and Tele of course. To cover the bases


Yes, that would cover it. I have the 50s Tele, too. These AOs are really great. The 50s Tele is fantastic. I haven’t tried the 60s one, yet.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy STRATurday, congrats on the new axe!

I love the changes Fender made to the Am. Original line vs. AVRI. Prior to these models, pretty much the only way to get a guitar with a vintage look & a chunky neck with more modern specs was to suck it up & fork out the dough for a CS Ltd. Edition of some type.

Last year I took a CAR 60s Am. Original home for the wknd but couldn’t justify the price as I already had the “Strat with an early 60s vibe” covered.

But I REALLY wanted a Candy Apple Red Strat & ended up finding a very gently used Am. Pro on Kijiji last summer.

It’s quite bright, even for a Strat. The 3rd set of pups (originals, Fishmans & now Onamac 64s) have recently been installed & I just grabbed a set of pure nickel strings that I hope will mellow it out vs. my normal NYXLs. 

Glad to hear it’s not just me but also want to love the tone of this guitar as much as the look.


----------

